# Silmarillion reference in The Simpsons



## Confusticated (Jan 9, 2011)

I wasn't paying attention but my brother was watching The Simpsons and I heard "Ainulindale" and looked up. Almost in disbelief, the comic book guy was telling the kids about the Sil or something? He then mentioned "Valaquenta" and "Melkor".

Cool! I wonder which writer is the Tolkien fan.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow that's awesome! I haven't read the Silmarillion in a while. Not to brag but I'm 23 and have read LOTR 5.5 times and Silmarillion 3.5 times and would have picked that up just as fast as you. It excites me whenever I see Tolkien-ish stuff in modern cultures, it reminds me that there are others out there that enjoy/appreciate good literature.


----------



## camlost (Jan 20, 2011)

I had The Simpsons on the other day in the background and they mentioned "hobbits." I think in the episode Moe was operating a gay bar in Springfield. :-o


----------



## Halasían (May 5, 2013)

There was one of those flashback episodes where Marge was thinking back to her college years, and the college comic book guy and some other students were sitting in a circle in the shade of a tree listening to him talking, and the scene's first line cuts to him mid-sentence saying _"... and THAT is why the Lord of the Rings will never be filmed."_


----------

